# Isasabay ko na yan



## AskLang

How in English is this sentence said?

_Isasabay ko na 'yan sa inorder ko._

Context:
_'Yan _here refers to an item you are ordering other than the one you have already placed.

Thanks very much.
AskLang


----------



## confusednikki=)

My try...

I'll order that together with my purchases.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Hi, 

It translates to:

*I would include that with the orders i already placed.*
*I would like to include that with the orders i have already placed.
* 

Regards. Mys


----------

